# Advice on getting small furry



## BlueDay (Aug 12, 2009)

I think now the time is right for another pet and I am leaning towards the small furries group, but am not sure what to look for?

I would preferbly like an animal that is low maintenance but has personality and is affectionate and good for an inexperienced owner. I have heard rats are like that?

Also would like it to be able to get on with my dog Buddy if thats possible? It wouldnt get too much bother but would likely to be sniffed alot on the first day. If thats not possible I could always restrict it to certain rooms in the house. We have good sized bedrooms.

Has anyone ever come across small furries and dogs playing together?

Can anyone help with some suggestions advice?

Thanks.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I put this on your other thread, but more people will see it here so good you moved it, BlueDay.

I say two Ratties as well, they are lovely pets, or a couple of ferrets, if you want interaction with your dog, ferrets get on very well with dogs, if trained with them.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

MY GPIGS GET ON WELL WITH MY DOG BUT NEEDS TO BE DONE GRADUALLY AND CAREFULLY. I LOVE PIGGIES WITH ALL THERE CUTE SQUEAKS. tHERE PRETTY EASY TO KEEP AS LONG AS THERE FED THE CORRECT DIET PLENTY OF RICH VIT C VEG. aND GET QUITE FRIENDLY IF HANDLED FROM A YOUNG AGE GENTLEY. GOOD LUCK. YES HAVE HEARD ALSO RATS ARE GET PETS. BUT I WOULD SAY ID GO FOR A PAIR IN EITHER GPIGS OR RATS AS THEY REALLY NEED COMPANY OF OTHERS.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

most dogs/cats will get on with any rodent as long as you teach the cat/dog that it's family and not food. If the cat/dog doesn't catch on you can always keep the rodents in a doored room for protection.

i would suggest rats.. but that's cos i think they're faaar superior to any other small rodents.

they are far more intelligent, and trainable than most other rodents (esp hamsters who are the most useless of all rodents as far as i'm concerned). 

if you get boys they will be big-ish  but lazy and cuddly, smell abit musky but nothing too bad, very clean cages usually.

girls are smaller and run riot, smelly messy buggers, not usually super cuddly but tend to be more adventurous and willing to do 'stuff' on/around you.

We've only had one boy and he's convinced us to get boys next time round. Girls are lovely but they are manic and smell more (due to their messy nature compared to boys, ours are anyway lol).

btw don't let anyone tell you dumbos don't live as long as top-ears.. our ex-alpha rat nez has just past her 3rd birthday. she might look like a raisin with legs but she's still as sharp as a pin...well her teeth are, not too sure about the eyesight!

Read for more (expert) info on them:
Critter City - Home

they are top wee animals to keep, they're like mini dogs, have their own little personalities, likes/dislikes, fav person even! all our runts preferred my OH, all our alpha rats preferred me lol. all love [ba]nana, few like raisins, at least one rat in our colony bites cat noses, at least one is scared of neeps and none are scared of bubs or rhubs (who think the rats are a TV Soap).
they can be trained just like dogs/cats, they will quickly learn their names and up to 20 commands (that's the most i've ever managed).

they will even teach you a thing or two about how they like to do things 
very rewarding creatures to be slave to.

have fun deciding what rodent you get. let us know when you decide, we're here if you need advice on anything in particular


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

degu's

alauns daughter xxx


----------

